
Clojure on Heroku - joshuacc
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/7/5/clojure_on_heroku/
======
wingo
Remarkable. Congratulations, clojure folk, for a fairly mainstream Lisp coup.

[Edit: Also, props to the Heroku folk for doing something a bit off the beaten
path. I'm sure clojure is lovely, but it wasn't the "obvious" next thing to
work on.]

------
olifante
This also means that technically there is no reason why Heroku Cedar couldn't
support other JVM languages, such as Scala. It would be fun to watch Scala and
Clojure fight it out on an even playing field.

~~~
samstokes
Agreed - assuming they do plan to "officially" support other JVM languages in
the future, that would be a pretty big deal:

* If JRuby got all the nice operational support that Heroku currently gives CRuby, it would be an awesome way to add power to an existing Ruby codebase (run the same code in JRuby, give or take a few gems, start taking advantage of Java libraries or using threads for better throughput).

* Heroku supporting Scala and Clojure could really boost their popularity - AFAIK there's no service for those languages that makes deploying a production-ready, public-facing web app as easy as Heroku does for Ruby.

 _Update_ \- I guess this quote from the article is relevant, and could
indicate a reluctance to support other JVM languages:

 _Though growing quickly, the Clojure community is small enough to be
approachable and accepting of new ideas. This is crucial for a platform like
Heroku, which offers a deployment workflow that is a radical departure from
that used for server-based deployments. Language communities with heavy
investment in traditional deployment methods will be harder to adapt to the
Heroku way._

~~~
murz
Scala and Clojure can both be deployed to Google AppEngine.

~~~
andymoe
See <https://github.com/gcv/appengine-magic> to help get Clojure working on
App Engine. It's quite nice and the docs are pretty complete.

------
olifante
sweet but surprising. This would probably never have happened if the author of
Ring didn't work for Heroku.

Anyway, definitely a major milestone for the most elegant language of the last
5 years.

~~~
GrooveStomp
I'm pretty sure you're talking about Brat or Ioke, although I'm not sure. :D

~~~
abp
<https://github.com/mmcgrana/ring>

~~~
Nate75Sanders
GrooveStomp is referring to the "most elegant language" part of the post --
not the part about the author of Ring.

------
ericlavigne
Excellent news!

Heroku is the only reason I gave Ruby/Sinatra a try for a while. I love the
idea of having Heroku-style deployment without giving up Clojure.

------
choffstein
Very interesting. Seems rather niche, though after the recent sale of Phenona
(which I believe was on Hacker News a couple weeks ago), I can see why
everybody would be rushing to become the cloud-deployment solution for any
language vertical.

~~~
moomin
Maybe they're targeting the kind of people who stayed awake when PG talked
about LISP.

